# Promark Soft Close Drawer Slides



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the heads up.welcome to lj's.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Ditto… welcome that is to Lumberjocks *S'S'*...

I am barely tolerated in Australia so having disclosed my location, I have never heard of the product and would probably never consider them, however, was intrigued by the fact that if you thought so poorly of them why did you give it such a high score of 2.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I was considering these exact ones, thanks for the review.

I'm going to be building a storage cabinet (all drawers) in my shop soon, what slides would you recommend? I was considering soft close since those were relatively cheap, but I think regular slides will be more realistic for my budget.

Thanks in advance.

Edit. Just looks that review you linked. Thanks!


----------

